# 1950's Armstrong Moth



## janesgotcycles (May 24, 2016)

1950's Armstrong Moth model 43 built in north Birmingham England.  If any bike is a sum of its parts this is a great one with a Campagnolo 5-speed Gran Sport drive group and Campagnolo rear drop outs. Hubs and rims are Bayliss Wiley, with the hubs being the large flange type.  The brakes are Weimann center pull and the saddle is Brooks B-17.  This also has the stock straps and toe clips.  This is a 700c wheel set and these are stock sew-ups.  Make no mistake this is a high end stock bike and a great example of a 50's English Clubman road bike! No frame rot, with original patina and a color of paint somewhere between copper tone and orange metallic.  All parts are there with original Dunlop tires.  Tune it up, and have a reliable hand-built English road bike for life. More than that a fast one, and probably the only one in your city! 
Posted for auction on eBay item no. 121992359662


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janesgotcycles (May 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (May 25, 2016)

Starting bid:
US $850.00
[ 0 bids ]



Place bid

Enter US $850.00 or more



Price:
US $1,500.00
Buy It Now


----------



## cesarmaciel (Oct 9, 2020)

I apologize in advance for rehashing such an old topic.
Out of curiosity, did you sell the bike for the values mentioned in the answer above?
Just to get a sense of the values.
I ask because I have one that I believe is the same, but it is in very bad condition, compared to yours.
What I intend to do is restore it all. I believe that the model is the same.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2020)

OP hasn't been on here since May of 2016!


----------

